

New software obfuscation throws wrench into reverse engineering - wslh
http://threatpost.com/new-software-obfuscation-throws-wrench-into-reverse-engineering

======
baxter001
Oh the efficiencies to be had when everything is passed through lattice-based
cryptography.

Definitely worth it.

